# Best deer roast ever...and easy!



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I have been bragging about this recipe all month, so I might as well share it. My buddy in Michigan made it for me and I was hooked. 

Ingredients (approximate quantities) 

1 or 2 Deer roast
1 to 1.5 cups ketchup
1 to 2 cups red wine
Chopped Mushrooms
Chopped onions
Garlic


Flour and brown roast in a skillet with a little oil. Salt and pepper to taste. Place in crock pot then cover with all ingredients. I usually add wet stuff last. Cover and cook on low for 6-8 hours. Serve over mashed potatoes, roasted potatoes, rice, or whatever. It is amazing and very tender. I prefer to cook it on the stove top, but a crockpot is a bit easier. Enjoy and let me know if you like it. This is a guarantee for those who are afraid of eating deer. Seriously, good enough for a Christmas meal!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

And the house will smell amazing, too.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

I will have to give that a shot. I like smoking mine wrapped in bacon and covered with thick slices of vidalia onions impaled on the toothpicks that hold the swine. Never had one last too long!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I tried to smoke some but they never turned out very good. I think I over cooked them.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Man you just made me hungry! Wish I had some roast all I have is ground, sausage, cube, and backstrap right now....need to pile up a couple more soon!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Man! That sounds great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

I bet some potatoes and a little apple juice would make it even better!!


----------

